# BS100 SS Full Lume Bezel



## nam6869usmc1

I posted this over on the DWF but might me good info over here....
Just a heads up, I contacted Aquadive and they said they have the (Full Lumed Bezel Inserts) so I orderd one. I saw a pictures of the full lumed, it's a killer and makes a big difference to the overall *appearance*. They said mine will ship out next week.:-!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Now you are going to make me by something else. From your description it should have a killer look.


----------



## arutlosjr11

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Now you are going to make me by something else. From your description it should have a killer look.


It does have a killer look. Here's mine Bill...

One in the right (bs300)


----------



## sierra 18

Is that on your bronze/brown dial? My bronze/brown dial bezel doesn't lume like that.



arutlosjr11 said:


> It does have a killer look. Here's mine Bill...
> 
> One in the right (bs300)
> 
> View attachment 787799


----------



## Spring-Diver

sierra 18 said:


> Is that on your bronze/brown dial? My bronze/brown dial bezel doesn't lume like that.


That is the BS300 on the right and Omega PO9300 on the left.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## sierra 18

How are you going to install it?


----------



## nam6869usmc1

sierra 18 said:


> How are you going to install it?


[email protected], already setup.


----------



## torifile

nam6869usmc said:


> [email protected], already setup.


How much is he going to charge you for the install?


----------



## Horoticus

Do they offer one for the 100 series, as well?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Horoticus said:


> Do they offer one for the 100 series, as well?


Im assuming so, according to the title as least.....

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

Horoticus said:


> Do they offer one for the 100 series, as well?


Contact Aquadive directly as the lumed bezels are a limited production.


----------



## torifile

I received my lumed bezel insert today. I'm debating replacing it myself vs sending it off to IWW. I am loathe to mail my watch off for something so seemingly minor and I'm researching how to replace it myself. I'm impatient and cheap, so.... Bad combination!

I found this tutorial on replacing a bezel insert. http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?24,30282,30282

What do you guys think? Doable?


----------



## Hoppyjr

I recall someone mentioned the bezel was in the style of Fricker bezels. If so, it's super simple - pop off and snap on. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## skin diver

Gluck with that... I know I would jack it up for sure and be PISSED!! :-|


----------



## torifile

Hoppyjr said:


> I recall someone mentioned the bezel was in the style of Fricker bezels. If so, it's super simple - pop off and snap on.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It's definitely easy to pop off. I've already done that much. I taped up the side of the case, took my watchmaker's knife and wedged it off. I think my only worry is getting the new insert to line up properly and not getting glue all over the place. I ordered some E-6000, what AD recommended for this process. It should be here tomorrow. What's the worst that'll happen? I'll screw up and send it off to get fixed. Right?

Ok, easy to pop the bezel off but really hard to get the insert out. In the interests of not scratching the bezel, I'll take to IWW. I hope I can just drop it off there - he's literally around the corner from my best friend's house, same neighborhood and everything. If he pulls a Watchbuys - "oh, we don't have insurance to have people come by so you have to pay for shipping AND tax on your watch even though we're 15 minutes from your office... Plus return shipping if you don't like it...." Please. :\ - I'd rather mail it to MCWW. At least then I'd be getting my money's worth!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Sounds like you have a plan, good luck...



torifile said:


> It's definitely easy to pop off. I've already done that much. I taped up the side of the case, took my watchmaker's knife and wedged it off. I think my only worry is getting the new insert to line up properly and not getting glue all over the place. I ordered some E-6000, what AD recommended for this process. It should be here tomorrow. What's the worst that'll happen? I'll screw up and send it off to get fixed. Right?
> 
> Ok, easy to pop the bezel off but really hard to get the insert out. In the interests of not scratching the bezel, I'll take to IWW. I hope I can just drop it off there - he's literally around the corner from my best friend's house, same neighborhood and everything. If he pulls a Watchbuys - "oh, we don't have insurance to have people come by so you have to pay for shipping AND tax on your watch even though we're 15 minutes from your office... Plus return shipping if you don't like it...." Please. :\ - I'd rather mail it to MCWW. At least then I'd be getting my money's worth!


----------



## mellonb1

torifile said:


> Ok, easy to pop the bezel off but really hard to get the insert out. In the interests of not scratching the bezel, I'll take to IWW. I hope I can just drop it off there - he's literally around the corner from my best friend's house, same neighborhood and everything. If he pulls a Watchbuys - "oh, we don't have insurance to have people come by so you have to pay for shipping AND tax on your watch even though we're 15 minutes from your office... Plus return shipping if you don't like it...." Please. :\ - I'd rather mail it to MCWW. At least then I'd be getting my money's worth!


I'd give Jack a courtesy call and let him know you plan on dropping by his work. He's a good guy.....


----------



## nam6869usmc1

torifile said:


> It's definitely easy to pop off. I've already done that much. I taped up the side of the case, took my watchmaker's knife and wedged it off. I think my only worry is getting the new insert to line up properly and not getting glue all over the place. I ordered some E-6000, what AD recommended for this process. It should be here tomorrow. What's the worst that'll happen? I'll screw up and send it off to get fixed. Right?
> 
> Ok, easy to pop the bezel off but really hard to get the insert out. In the interests of not scratching the bezel, I'll take to IWW. I hope I can just drop it off there - he's literally around the corner from my best friend's house, same neighborhood and everything. If he pulls a Watchbuys - "oh, we don't have insurance to have people come by so you have to pay for shipping AND tax on your watch even though we're 15 minutes from your office... Plus return shipping if you don't like it...." Please. :\ - I'd rather mail it to MCWW. At least then I'd be getting my money's worth!


Jack's shipping my BS100 with my full lume insert today, I'll have it tomorrow. 
Steve Hughes @ Aquadive sent me a note when I ordered my insert that stated, heat bezel to 300 degrees for 15 minutes and this will losen th glue and the ceramic insert will not break trying to remove it..
Can't wait to get the BS100 back on my wrist.
_*When making this swap, the bezel assembly itself 
has to be removed from the watch case, then heated to about 300 degrees in an 
oven for about 15 minutes to get the adhesive holding the insert, to loosen up. 
Once you pry out the insert, you then remove any of the remaining adhesive 
residue in the bezel using paint thinner.

*_


----------



## torifile

mellonb1 said:


> I'd give Jack a courtesy call and let him know you plan on dropping by his work. He's a good guy.....


Oh, I wouldn't drop by unannounced. That would not be cool.

Anyway, he's making me mail it to him and he'll mail it back. In other words, I'm just going to go with sending it back to AD. The reason I was going to have Jack do it in the first place was to avoid having to deal with going to the post office and waiting for shipping, etc. If I'm going to have to do that anyway, I might as well get it installed for free by AD.


----------



## Hoppyjr

It appears I was mistaken........I thought it was the entire bezel that was being replaced, but now I see where it is only the insert. I would not attempt the insert myself either. It's nice that AD is offering to do for free


----------



## nam6869usmc1

Just received my BS100 back from [email protected] after he installed my Full Lume Insert. I ordered the Insert from Aquadive and got lucky because I think it was the last one(prototype). Just WoW!....This is truely my ((GRAIL)))

















View attachment 805773

View attachment 805774

View attachment 805775

View attachment 805776


----------



## arutlosjr11

Congrats my friend. It's beautiful.


----------



## Hoppyjr

It is a beauty! Congrats pal!


----------



## ManMachine

Great lume. In the dark, I guess it might look cooler if the hour/minutes hands were thicker. 

I think Aquadive should put this on all their watches.


----------



## ssultan

Congrats...killer Lume.


----------



## Rob T

Don't all the BS100SS have lumed bezels? I just recently aquired one and it has a lumed insert. Glows like a torch. I do not see "lumed bezel" listed in the model specs but do not believe mine is a limited production (was purchased from AD at the end of June this year).

Rob.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I read here that it was limited production, but I recall AD representative telling me (on the phone) it was a production change for the watches going forward. My BS 300 has the lumed bezel too.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1

When I ordered mine this part of the note from Steve Hughs @ AD....

08/09/2012
*Okay I just got off the phone w/ Austria. We only made 10 pieces of each (BS300 
and BS100) fully lumed insert. We did them as a prototype run, and will more 
than likely be offering them on future models sold. We will have 
more inserts made, but they won't be ready for about six weeks. *


----------



## skin diver

Sounds like it may be an option in the future...?

Having a fully lumed bezel will change the look/feel of the watch. Here's a shot of my Baby Bathyscaphe this morning. I like the look.. it's seems more authentic to the period with only a lumed pip. Just my opinion.









On the other hand the photo's posted here look good too... I'm still on the fence about it. I just hate to mess up a good thing... these Bathyscaphes are perfect the way they are.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I agree - the lumed pip makes it more authentic. That said, the watch is kind of a modern-retro piece IMO, so the lumed bezel works well. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## skin diver

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree - the lumed pip makes it more authentic. That said, the watch is kind of a modern-retro piece IMO, so the lumed bezel works well.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ed, maybe we should organize a mini-GTG at the Tides after all! I think there's another BS300 in Gig Harbor and one in T-town... I'll finance the beers!!! We could do it in Seattle too... 
If anyone's interested and reading send me a PM and I'll organize it.


----------



## ManMachine

Hi,

If you guys do a GTG in Seattle please PM me. I don't have an aquadive and would love to see one in person. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Actually, I do need to follow up on this one. I met a guy in Seattle who did a small GTG with some guys a few months ago. He can get Nalu and some others. I also talked to Poul (@ Korsbek) and Ajax64 and they are good to go. We even have a venue in Seattle at a pub, which has a private area upstairs and a deal on chow. 

I'm heading out right now but will work on this in the coming days and I'll report back via a new thread in the Dive Watch Forum (and
an update here). 

Hoppy


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

I bet we can get at least a dozen guys together, so it's time 


Sorry to crap in the thread 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------

